# Aspirin and clexane at same time - bad idea?



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Usually I take my aspirin with lunch, and Clexane at 6pm.  

Today I forgot to take my aspirin.

I take my folic at night (apparently the aspirin interferes with folic absorption).

Would I be ok to take my aspirin now, just after my clexane?  or would this make my blood too thin?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The effect of aspirin on the blood platelets and clotting lasts at least 7 days so I don't think it will make any difference when you take it.


----------

